# royal cargo trailers?



## hardcoredecs

Anyone have any experience with this brand of trailers? Looking at getting a 6x14 single axle and for a pretty decent price just wondering about the quality. Also ill be pulling this with my jeep grand cherokee 4.0l, will be adding external tranny cooler. Area we hunt is usually 30 miles one way. Should i be concerned about getting one that has trailer brakes?


----------



## Flowboard14

Last fall I found a good deal on a 7X14 tandem by Royal Cargo. The trailer pulls good and it has held up well trekking through worked fields. The quality of the trailer is good although the diamond plate on the front is thinner than other brands and got pretty dinged up after our first trip driving 150 miles on dirt roads. I ended up getting a Towtector brush rock guard and that solved the problem. Hard to really say how they hold up over time as I've only had it for one season but so far I have been very happy with it.


----------



## Plainsman

I have had a 7X17 for seven years now. Pulled it from Indiana to Jamestown. I have had it out elk hunting in Montana twice (actually double that because it went for archery and rifle season), and to the North Dakota Badlands a half dozen times. I think I have towed it over 10,000 miles. Tandem axle with torsion suspension. I purchased it seven feet high so I could get my Polaris Ranger with a lift kit into it. No problems.


----------



## SkunkNipples

I have a 6X12 single axle Royal unit which I have used for a two seasons and work. Get the 15" axle on em, seems to be a bit beefier. I have no real complaints with mine. I do tow it with a full size suburban so I am not worried about the braking on it since my rig is way heavier than the trailer. Drive sensibly and you will be fine with no trailer brakes.


----------



## Ster

I have a 6x14 single axle and the only complaint I would have it that there is quite a bit of hitch flex. I had to put pop rivets on the diamond plate where the bolts came out and it was kinked up a bit but other than that nice trailer.


----------



## J.D.

I have had a 6x12 for 8 years and it has held up fine. I drove out to Indiana and picked it up from the factory and saved quite a bit of money. :beer:


----------



## Anas Strepera

My friend has one and likes his a lot.


----------

